# Light stays on permanently



## KBD (Aug 22, 2013)

After 3 weeks of use, my Kindle Paperwhite now won't power down properly, i.e. the light stays on after turning the device off.  Instead of turning it off I now just leave it on all the time and activate the screen saver when it is not in use.  A permanent blank lit screen would probably drain the battery as well shorten the life of the device.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't think I've ever shut my PW off. It's always just in sleep mode.  When you are trying to power it off completely, are you holding the power button down for about 30 seconds? I think that's the only way to shut it off.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When you turn it OFF -- by holding the switch long enough for the screen to go blank, the light should go off. But you normally only really need to put it to sleep, which is holding the switch just a second or so, or closing the cover if you've got the auto wake kind.

When you put the PW to sleep the light should go out. If it doesn't, do a restart; that will likely fix it. (menu/settings/menu/restart OR hold the switch for 30-40 seconds until you see it reboot.)

If you use a cover you can tell in a dark room because if the light is still on you'll see it through the cover crack.

I've also had it happen that the light doesn't go _on_ when I open the cover. That's also easily fixed by accessing the brightness control and just picking a light level and the light goes on.

Either thing will happen now and then -- consider it a glitch. If it's truly happening with some frequency, contacting Kindle CS is probably in order. But be sure you've tried restarting first


----------



## KBD (Aug 22, 2013)

KimberlyinMN said:


> ...are you holding the power button down for about 30 seconds? I think that's the only way to shut it off.


A few seconds, maybe 4 or 5. Certainly nothing like 30 seconds.


----------



## KBD (Aug 22, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> When you put the PW to sleep the light should go out. If it doesn't, do a restart; that will likely fix it. (menu/settings/menu/restart OR hold the switch for 30-40 seconds until you see it reboot.)


Thanks, I'll try that when I get home.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

My PW does this from time to time as well, a restart fixes it.

I wish Amazon would get round to fixing this obvious fault in an update instead of putting out updates that don't seem to do anything!


----------



## KBD (Aug 22, 2013)

Rebooting fixed the problem.  Thanks.


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

KBD said:


> Rebooting fixed the problem. Thanks.


A lot of problems will be fixed after a reboot  That's good to hear.


----------



## KBD (Aug 22, 2013)

The problem came back again today, but this time a reboot didn't fix it.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds like you will need to call Kindle support. The good news is that you've already done everything that they would want you to try, so this will save some time. I've preferred to use the chat feature when contacting support. I sometimes have a hard time understanding outsourced support people. (But I have a hard time with practically ANYONE who isn't from MN/ND. LOL)  Just tell them right away what you've already tried. They should send you a link to a label to print out plus will either send you a replacement Kindle right away or they may wait until you've dropped the other one back.  (The waiting part means they wait until UPS has scanned the returned label and then they send the replacement.)  I'm not sure why they sometimes send the replacement right away or why they wait. I've had both experiences.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Everything KimberlyinMN said and one more thing.  Make sure you actually have KINDLE SUPPORT.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Good contact nubmers are in the FAQ at the top of this board. . . . .Rie's point is well made. . .general AMAZON CS is often not as "up" on Kindle related issues.  But KINDLE support will help you.

Good luck!


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks OP for mentioning this. Kind of like a refrigerator--does the light _really_ go off when you shut it? I didn't even know my PW's light was staying on since the cover closes so tightly. Who knows how long it had been like that, but I fixed it with a reboot and now I can't help but peek every time I close the cover.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

My paperwhite does this every few weeks. Restart from settings usually works, but sometimes I have to do  full reset by holding power button for 20 to 30 seconds.


----------

